

Removing the strange #t and #f of the if's in Racket bytecode - gus_massa
http://gus-massa.blogspot.com/2014/04/removing-strange-t-and-f-of-ifs-in.html

======
samth
Is your code available somewhere?

Also, you should submit your changes as pull requests for the compiler.

~~~
gus_massa
I just pushed them to [https://github.com/gus-massa/racket-
branches/tree/gus](https://github.com/gus-massa/racket-branches/tree/gus) .
It’s based on an old commit, because I had to do all the tests in a fixed
version do the comparisons.

~~~
samth
Awesome! I'll look into merging this.

Do you have a full version of your bytecode analysis code as well?

